# Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod vs. Super Six Hi-Mod



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Just curious if anyone decided to go with a Synapse over a Super Six for fit? If so, any positive or negative feedback in trying to compare the two frames?

I'm long legged and short torso...I'd like to find a '09 Super Six, however I'm thinking that a Synapse may actually fit better and may suit my riding better. Looking for a a solid handling bike that climbs well and accelerates well on the flats as well as being comfortable for long day training rides on the weekend (i.e. 50+miles) that can be a companion to my Cannondale Slice for tri's.

Any thoughts would be appreciated...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not really should be otherway around Synapse to Super Six.


----------



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

*I went with Synapse Hi-mod*

I went through the exact same dilemma and am very happy with my synapse.. the bike handling has been great and I am racing mostly criteriums with it... It is plenty stiff and I think looks better than the super. Weight wise I am completely satisfied at about 14.7lbs and I like that I do not have to run very many spacers. Seems to be good enough for liquigas guys at paris roubaix... attached is my ride below...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Wongmic75 - have you weighed the seatpost separately?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I noticed Cannondale offers two different seatposts with the Synapse depending on frame size (i.e. 5mm vs. 25mm setback). Any idea if Cannondale will swap out posts if one needed the lesser offset post or if this is an extra charge?


----------

